# المواظبة على الصلاة...



## ABOTARBO (8 سبتمبر 2010)

*المواظبة على الصلاة








الصلاة هي مصدر القوة ، والوسيلة الوحيدة التي تزودنا بالنعم الضرورية للقضاء على التشويش والافكار السلبية، والهموم التي تعذب النفس، وتهدم الجسم . فالصلاة اذا تولد الايمان الذي هو الدواء الناجع للقلق .


ان الذين يفرحون في الرب، هم الذين يتقنون محبة الآخرين، ويهتمون فعلا بخيرهم . 
هم الذين يجعلون فرح الرب نمط حياتهم الاعتيادية، ويستخدمون عامل التسبيح والحمد بالله دواء ناجعاً للقلق. ولكي نعمل على الاقتداء بهؤلاء،
 فعلينا ان لا ندع فرحنا يتوقف على مدح الآخرين، وان لا نتوقع التقدير والشكر من احد، بل أن نمضي قدماً في بذل المزيد من العطاء ، وكذلك المزيد من محبتنا للغير من اجل فرح العطاء.

يقول القديس بولس ايضاُ في رسالته الى اهل غلاطية ( 6 : 2 - 4)
" احملوا بعضكم اثقال بعض وهكذا تمموا ناموس المسيح. لانه إن ظن احد انه شيء وهو ليس شيئا فانه يغش نفسه. ولكن ليمتحن كل واحد عمله، وحينئذ يكون له الفخر من جهة نفسه فقط، لا من جهة غيره"

فقد عاش الرب يسوع حياته، ولم يسمح للغم او الألم الذي واجهه ان يسلبه سكنية النفس في أعماله اليومية. كان الاولاد الصغار يمرحون حوله.
 والناس الذين عايشوه وحادثوه شعروا انه كان منصرفا الى مشاكلهم مصغياً اليهم في كل حين.

انه من الواجب ان نقول وبوضوح ان اولئك الذين لهم علاقة وثقية بالله وفي شخص المسيح بالذات، يتمتعوا بالطمأنينة وسكنية النفس ، وينالوا في ذاتهم على كافة المقومات الضرورية التي تمدهم بالسكينة والطمأنينة والهدوء. وتظل هذه العلاقة قائمة
 ما داموا يقضون اوقاتاً منتظمة في حضرة الله .


منقول
*​


----------



## christianbible5 (8 سبتمبر 2010)

*ميرسي حبيبي على التأمل الجميل...*
*بالفعل الانسان بدون صلاة كشجرة يابسة...*
*الرب يسوع ينور دربك...*
*صلي لأجلي...*


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 سبتمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *ميرسي حبيبي على التأمل الجميل...*
> *بالفعل الانسان بدون صلاة كشجرة يابسة...*
> *الرب يسوع ينور دربك...*
> *صلي لأجلي...*


صلوات ام النور مريم والدة الاله تكون معاكم
صلواتكم


----------



## النهيسى (8 سبتمبر 2010)

> *ان اولئك الذين لهم علاقة وثقية بالله وفي شخص المسيح بالذات، يتمتعوا بالطمأنينة وسكنية النفس ، وينالوا في ذاتهم على كافة المقومات الضرورية التي تمدهم بالسكينة والطمأنينة والهدوء. وتظل هذه العلاقة قائمة
> ما داموا يقضون اوقاتاً منتظمة في حضرة الله .​*



*
شكرا جدا لروعه الموضوع الرب يبارككم*​​


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 سبتمبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *
> شكرا جدا لروعه الموضوع الرب يبارككم*​​


ربنا يخليك أستاذى
أشكرك
سلام المسيح لكم


----------



## العراقيه (9 سبتمبر 2010)

*الصلاة مهمه في كل حين هي اللي تنجينا من العقبات اللي نصادفها بالحياة*
*شكرا على الموضوع الجميل ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 سبتمبر 2010)

العراقيه قال:


> *الصلاة مهمه في كل حين هي اللي تنجينا من العقبات اللي نصادفها بالحياة*
> *شكرا على الموضوع الجميل ربنا يباركك*​


أكيد زى ما قال قدس أبونا المتنيح بيشوى كامل عن أهمية الصلاة 
(الصلاة الدائمة حصانة دائمة)
أشكرك أستاذتى للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة
سلام المسيح لكم


----------



## kalimooo (10 سبتمبر 2010)

امين

شكراااااااا  الموضوع

الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------

